# Boris:"Entro 48 ore qualcosa potrebbe succedere"



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2022)

Boris Johnson lancia l'allarme su un'eventuale invasione Russa nei confronti dell'Ucraina, A Sky News le sue dichiarazioni

"Tutte le indicazioni portano a qualcosa che loro (i Russi ndr.) stanno pianificando qualcosa che potrebbe accadere nelle prossime 48 ore. Siamo vicini ad una rottura, ma c'è ancora tempo per Putin per fare un passo indietro."


----------



## Marilson (14 Febbraio 2022)

il passo indietro lo faranno loro, quando inevitabilmente l'ucraina (con la "u" minuscola) dovra' annunciare al modo che non vorranno piu' entrare nella Nato (info del genere stanno gia' filtrando). A quel punto la Russia ("R" rigorosamente maiuscola) fara' rientrare le truppe e la vittoria di Putin, inevitabilmente, sara' totale e senza aver sparato un solo colpo.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il passo indietro lo faranno loro, quando inevitabilmente l'ucraina (con la "u" minuscola) dovra' annunciare al modo che non vorranno piu' entrare nella Nato (info del genere stanno gia' filtrando). A quel punto la Russia ("R" rigorosamente maiuscola) fara' rientrare le truppe e la vittoria di Putin, inevitabilmente, sara' totale e senza aver sparato un solo colpo.


Mi auguro finisca così.


----------



## Djici (14 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boris Johnson lancia l'allarme su un'eventuale invasione Russa nei confronti dell'Ucraina, A Sky News le sue dichiarazioni
> 
> "Tutte le indicazioni portano a qualcosa che loro (i Russi ndr.) stanno pianificando qualcosa che potrebbe accadere nelle prossime 48 ore. Siamo vicini ad una rottura, ma c'è ancora tempo per Putin per fare un passo indietro."


Non mi sembra che ci sia ancora tanto margine...
Esiste un solo modo per evitare una guerra importante : che Putin non invada l'Ucraina e farebbe una figura di melma dimostrando che la Russia ha dovuto inchinarsi a l'occidente... O che gli occidentali lascino Putin fare quello che vuole in Ucraina. E nemmeno questo può andare bene per l'Europa e gli Usa. 
Difficil trovare un win-win... Almeno a livello d'imagine


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il passo indietro lo faranno loro, quando inevitabilmente l'ucraina (con la "u" minuscola) dovra' annunciare al modo che non vorranno piu' entrare nella Nato (info del genere stanno gia' filtrando). A quel punto la Russia ("R" rigorosamente maiuscola) fara' rientrare le truppe e la vittoria di Putin, inevitabilmente, sara' totale e senza aver sparato un solo colpo.


Nel qual caso (possibile), fate un salutino a Biden


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

proprio da stamattina che si diceva di passi in avanti per darsi una calmata...

comunque l'incontro bis Di Maio - Lavrov risulta mercoledì in agenda, siamo nelle 48 ore
dopo Berlusconi che blocca Putin in Georgia nel 2008, ci sarà Gigino che impedisce la terza guerra mondiale

Non Draghi, come sono andati Scholz e Macron, ma Di Maio

dalle 13 di oggi c'era il tweet storm per Contemiopresidente, poi ci sarà Dimaiomionobelperlapace


----------



## Marilson (14 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nel qual caso (possibile), fate un salutino a Biden



soprattutto se diranno che stavano solo facendo delle esercitazioni, del resto e' la linea di Lavrov questa. Lasciare vomitare al resto del mondo di tutto (ho letto di paragoni con la diplomazia usata con la germania nazista negli anni 30).. per poi concludere con un nulla di fatto. Chi ha gridato "al lupo, al lupo" dovra' andarsi a nascondere. Compreso il buffone biondo che comanda la baracca dalle mie parti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ci pensa il bibitaro a portare la pace, tranquilli.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2022)

Stiamo uscendo da questa maledetta pandemia dopo 2 anni ... e quel maledetto di Putin figuriamoci se ci lascia tranquilli. Maledetto lui ed il suo amico Cinese


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci pensa il bibitaro a portare la pace, tranquilli.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Febbraio 2022)

pensavo avesse piu sale in zucca Putin


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nel qual caso (possibile), fate un salutino a Biden



Mi sa che lo salutiamo comunque, visti i sondaggi.


----------



## Djici (14 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> soprattutto se diranno che stavano solo facendo delle esercitazioni, del resto e' la linea di Lavrov questa. Lasciare vomitare al resto del mondo di tutto (ho letto di paragoni con la diplomazia usata con la germania nazista negli anni 30).. per poi concludere con un nulla di fatto. Chi ha gridato "al lupo, al lupo" dovra' andarsi a nascondere. Compreso il buffone biondo che comanda la baracca dalle mie parti.


Se l'Ucraina invece non fa il passo indietro poi vediamo chi è che gridava al lupo... E come ne usciranno quelli del "facevamo solo un esercitazione".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se l'Ucraina invece non fa il passo indietro poi vediamo chi è che gridava al lupo... E come ne usciranno quelli del "facevamo solo un esercitazione".



Ehm...
forse in quel caso ci sarà la tanto agognata riduzione della popolazione...


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

il Cancelliere tedesco ha riportato che non ci sia alcuna adesione dell'Ucraina alla NATO in programma, cosa riferita da Lavrov a Putin, e questo già fa scendere un po' la tensione


----------



## Miro (14 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boris Johnson lancia l'allarme su un'eventuale invasione Russa nei confronti dell'Ucraina, A Sky News le sue dichiarazioni
> 
> "Tutte le indicazioni portano a qualcosa che loro (i Russi ndr.) stanno pianificando qualcosa che potrebbe accadere nelle prossime 48 ore. Siamo vicini ad una rottura, ma c'è ancora tempo per Putin per fare un passo indietro."


Tra qualche anno gli accademici si riferiranno a questa vicenda definendola "Crisi di Cuba in salsa ucraina". L'ho già detto in un altro topic, lo ripeto ora: la NATO rinuncerà ad inglobare l'Ucraina nella sua sfera, ed in cambio la Russia prometterà di non avere intenzioni di conquista. Ho grossi dubbi sul fatto che possa finire diversamente da come ho scritto.


----------



## Djici (14 Febbraio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Tra qualche anno gli accademici si riferiranno a questa vicenda definendola "Crisi di Cuba in salsa ucraina". L'ho già detto in un altro topic, lo ripeto ora: la NATO rinuncerà ad inglobare l'Ucraina nella sua sfera, ed in cambio la Russia prometterà di non avere intenzioni di conquista. Ho grossi dubbi sul fatto che possa finire diversamente da come ho scritto.


Finisse così sarebbe una vittoria quasi totale di Putin.
Non vedo come ne potrebbero uscire bene i membri della NATO.


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2022)

aggiungo una cosa che forse pochi hanno letto

*domani in parlamento russo ci sono due proposte di legge in discussione: una del partito di opposizione comunista che vuole il riconoscimento immediato delle regioni ucraine di Lugansk e Donetsk, che si aggiungono alla Crimea, mentre l'altra del partito di maggioranza che invita Putin a chiederne la fattibilità a Lavrov dal punto di vista internazionale prima del riconoscimento*


----------



## Miro (14 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Finisse così sarebbe una vittoria quasi totale di Putin.
> Non vedo come ne potrebbero uscire bene i membri della NATO.


Certo non se ne uscirà bene, ma in questo particolare momento storico di transizione energetica credo nessuno dei membri NATO voglia mettersi contro la Russia, non a caso secondo me la Germania è in prima linea a scongiurare un escalation, scomodando addirittura il loro Presidente.
Che poi il danno d'immagine è un non-problema nel mio punto di vista, come dicevano i nostri antenati _sic transit gloria mundi_  il popolo ha la memoria corta e Biden verrà fatto passare per il capro espiatorio del fallimento USA, un po' come Nixon per il Vietnam.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boris Johnson lancia l'allarme su un'eventuale invasione Russa nei confronti dell'Ucraina, A Sky News le sue dichiarazioni
> 
> "Tutte le indicazioni portano a qualcosa che loro (i Russi ndr.) stanno pianificando qualcosa che potrebbe accadere nelle prossime 48 ore. Siamo vicini ad una rottura, ma c'è ancora tempo per Putin per fare un passo indietro."


Il passo indietro dovete farlo voi ! 
Oppure se costruivano basi russe d'attacco in Mexico il cattivone erano gli stati uniti d'America che non fanno decidere le politiche interne e alleanze ai messicani !? 
Bho distolgono la verità!!
Che rabbia sta cosa!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sa che lo salutiamo comunque, visti i sondaggi.


non sarà un problema
Sta già svolgendo il suo compito..
L'hanno messo lì apposta


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Tra qualche anno gli accademici si riferiranno a questa vicenda definendola "Crisi di Cuba in salsa ucraina". L'ho già detto in un altro topic, lo ripeto ora: la NATO rinuncerà ad inglobare l'Ucraina nella sua sfera, ed in cambio la Russia prometterà di non avere intenzioni di conquista. Ho grossi dubbi sul fatto che possa finire diversamente da come ho scritto.


Ma lasciassero sta maledetta Ucraina in mano ai Russi. Tanto sono storicamente la stessa nazione..hanno la stessa cultura e fanno parte dello stesso blocco. Ci manca prendere pure l’ucraina nella nato…


----------



## Miro (14 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma lasciassero sta maledetta Ucraina in mano ai Russi. Tanto sono storicamente la stessa nazione..hanno la stessa cultura e fanno parte dello stesso blocco. Ci manca prendere pure l’ucraina nella nato…


beh la questione non è tanto avere l'Ucraina o meno nella NATO perchè è un attore irrilevante dal punto di vista militare, quanto la sua prossimità territoriale con la Russia e la possibilità di installare basi NATO (e quindi USA) nel giardino di casa Putin praticamente. Ad esempio, durante la crisi dei missili di Cuba l'Unione Sovietica pretese in cambio lo smantellamento delle basi NATO in Turchia. Facendo un parallelo con l'altro grande nemico attuale degli USA, cioè la Cina, gli americani si impuntano con la difesa di Taiwan (ma anche della Corea del Sud) per lo stesso motivo.


----------



## Kayl (14 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stiamo uscendo da questa maledetta pandemia dopo 2 anni ... e quel maledetto di Putin figuriamoci se ci lascia tranquilli. Maledetto lui ed il suo amico Cinese


Guarda che sta storia è cominciata per colpa di Biden. Trump e Putin avevano fatto un accordo: la NATO non insiste per annettere l'Ucraina e in cambio la Russia non invade.
Biden però al gas degli ucraini non ci vuole rinunciare e quindi spinge per annettere l'Ucraina alla NATO (per sfruttare la partecipazione per ottenere gas a prezzi stracciati, come quando bombardano in africa e nel sud-est asiatico per favorire un governo che venda loro il petrolio a prezzo stracciato), violando l'accordo che Trump aveva fatto con Putin e quindi Putin deve rispondere con un atto ad oggi dimostrativo.

Infatti la maggioranza del popolo in Ucraina non ne vuole sapere della NATO, preferiscono stare dalla parte dei russi.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> beh la questione non è tanto avere l'Ucraina o meno nella NATO perchè è un attore irrilevante dal punto di vista militare, quanto la sua prossimità territoriale con la Russia e la possibilità di installare basi NATO (e quindi USA) nel giardino di casa Putin praticamente. Ad esempio, durante la crisi dei missili di Cuba l'Unione Sovietica pretese in cambio lo smantellamento delle basi NATO in Turchia. Facendo un parallelo con l'altro grande nemico attuale degli USA, cioè la Cina, gli americani si impuntano con la difesa di Taiwan (ma anche della Corea del Sud) per lo stesso motivo.


Certo lo so che il fine ultimo è quello di mettere basi nato-usa in Ucraina ma è praticamente una cosa utopistica. Quelli sono per più di metà russi, risichi un conflitto mega galattico. Se hai le palle e la forza allora sottometti la Russia altrimenti stop e ci lascino vivere in pace

Ovvio che non vogliano sentir parlare di nato, sono praticamente russi se non gli indipendentisti ucraini facinorosi tipo il governo di Kiev. Ma tanto sono russi anche se vogliono nasconderlo…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## __king george__ (14 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma lasciassero sta maledetta Ucraina in mano ai Russi. Tanto sono storicamente la stessa nazione..hanno la stessa cultura e fanno parte dello stesso blocco. Ci manca prendere pure l’ucraina nella nato…


ma che discorso è? stai parlando di un popolo e di una nazione non di noccioline eh..al limite facessero un referendum per vedere le persone come la pensano


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Guarda che sta storia è cominciata per colpa di Biden. Trump e Putin avevano fatto un accordo: la NATO non insiste per annettere l'Ucraina e in cambio la Russia non invade.
> Biden però al gas degli ucraini non ci vuole rinunciare e quindi spinge per annettere l'Ucraina alla NATO (per sfruttare la partecipazione per ottenere gas a prezzi stracciati, come quando bombardano in africa e nel sud-est asiatico per favorire un governo che venda loro il petrolio a prezzo stracciato), violando l'accordo che Trump aveva fatto con Putin e quindi Putin deve rispondere con un atto ad oggi dimostrativo.
> 
> Infatti la maggioranza del popolo in Ucraina non ne vuole sapere della NATO, preferiscono stare dalla parte dei russi.


La tua analisi ci sta.. ma la Russia non ha nessun diritto di minacciare un paese sovrano che se ne sta per i conti suoi senza creare problemi solo perché "Pensa di entrare nella nato". E' un motivo stupido che solo un "pazzo" come Putin potrebbe pensare. Noi allo stesso tempo non abbiamo diritto di ficcarci negli affari degli altri . Se Gli Ucraini vogliono fare parte della Russia si facciano un referendum e decidano altrimenti, se vogliono rimanere sovrani è giusto che abbiano la libertà di scegliere di entrare nella NATO o meno indipendente dal calderone degli interessi dei vari attori.


----------



## Devil man (14 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Guarda che sta storia è cominciata per colpa di Biden. Trump e Putin avevano fatto un accordo: la NATO non insiste per annettere l'Ucraina e in cambio la Russia non invade.
> Biden però al gas degli ucraini non ci vuole rinunciare e quindi spinge per annettere l'Ucraina alla NATO (per sfruttare la partecipazione per ottenere gas a prezzi stracciati, come quando bombardano in africa e nel sud-est asiatico per favorire un governo che venda loro il petrolio a prezzo stracciato), violando l'accordo che Trump aveva fatto con Putin e quindi Putin deve rispondere con un atto ad oggi dimostrativo.
> 
> Infatti la maggioranza del popolo in Ucraina non ne vuole sapere della NATO, preferiscono stare dalla parte dei russi.



Per me invece è diverso... L'Ucraina non è così ricca di giacimenti ha solo un po' di petrolio, USA vuole creare questo conflitto così poi saremo dipendenti dal gas liquido che arriva via Nave e non dalla Russia...perché così la Russia chiuderà i gasdotti verso l'Europa.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La tua analisi ci sta.. ma la Russia non ha nessun diritto di minacciare un paese sovrano che se ne sta per i conti suoi senza creare problemi solo perché "Pensa di entrare nella nato". E' un motivo stupido che solo un "pazzo" come Putin potrebbe pensare. Noi allo stesso tempo non abbiamo diritto di ficcarci negli affari degli altri . Se Gli Ucraini vogliono fare parte della Russia si facciano un referendum e decidano altrimenti, se vogliono rimanere sovrani è giusto che abbiano la libertà di scegliere di entrare nella NATO o meno indipendente dal calderone degli interessi dei vari attori.


esattamente


----------



## Marilson (14 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



cavolo, ricordo assolutamente questa pubblicita' 

Clamorosa 

Ah, oggi sarebbe stata assaltata viva dai radical chic perbenisti, guai a stereotipizzare gli ucraini come contadinotti


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma che discorso è? stai parlando di un popolo e di una nazione non di noccioline eh..al limite facessero un referendum per vedere le persone come la pensano


Ti diranno che vorranno stare con la Russia.
Conosco bene l’ucraina e la sua cultura


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Consiglio di rivedere bene la storia dell’Ucraina e della Russia…


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La tua analisi ci sta.. ma la Russia non ha nessun diritto di minacciare un paese sovrano che se ne sta per i conti suoi senza creare problemi solo perché "Pensa di entrare nella nato". E' un motivo stupido che solo un "pazzo" come Putin potrebbe pensare. Noi allo stesso tempo non abbiamo diritto di ficcarci negli affari degli altri . Se Gli Ucraini vogliono fare parte della Russia si facciano un referendum e decidano altrimenti, se vogliono rimanere sovrani è giusto che abbiano la libertà di scegliere di entrare nella NATO o meno indipendente dal calderone degli interessi dei vari attori.


Forse non si è capito che la Russia sta avvisando la Nato/USA che è finito il tempo delle prese in giro.. il limite è arrivato.. se ne fregano della Ucraina  ma non se ne fregano se il discorso vale per la loro difesa... L'hanno fatto per difendersi dalla strategia infame del donbass che gli sottraeva un importantissimo asso strategico.. ( il porto x il mar nero) e ora lo stanno facendo x difendersi dai missili da medio lungo raggio..

Come al solito però noi siamo i paladini a parole
ma a fatti non siamo meglio dei dittatori/generali in Africa
Questi pagati da noi occidentali..


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boris Johnson lancia l'allarme su un'eventuale invasione Russa nei confronti dell'Ucraina, A Sky News le sue dichiarazioni
> 
> "Tutte le indicazioni portano a qualcosa che loro (i Russi ndr.) stanno pianificando qualcosa che potrebbe accadere nelle prossime 48 ore. Siamo vicini ad una rottura, ma c'è ancora tempo per Putin per fare un passo indietro."



Putin non è uno sprovveduto. Alla fine la spunterà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

Pare sia precipitato tutto.
Per la CNN mercoledì è guerra e il presidente ucraino ha già ricevuto l'avviso.
Putin avrebbe aumentato le truppe la confine in queste ore.

Sono sempre notizie americane, sia chiaro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

*CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."

CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."

Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pare sia precipitato tutto.
> Per la CNN mercoledì è guerra e il presidente ucraino ha già ricevuto l'avviso.
> Putin avrebbe aumentato le truppe la confine in queste ore.
> 
> Sono sempre notizie americane, sia chiaro.


Quindi domani attaccherà la Nato e darà la colpa alla Russia..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".*



*USA: "Spostiamo l'ambasciata USA da Kiev. Drammatica accelerazione delle forze russe concentrate."*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ma è moda nuova avvisare il "nemico" dell'imminente attacco ?
Addirittura hanno segnato mercoledi 16 febbraio con la X rossa sul calendario,mah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

*Di Maio domani a Kiev e dopodomani in Russia, giorno del possibile attacco.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio domani a Kiev e dopodomani in Russia, giorno del possibile attacco.*



Vai Gigginoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *CBS: "Militari russi hanno inziato a muoversi in assetto d'attacco."
> 
> CNN: "Mercoledì inizia l'invasione, tutto pronto."
> 
> Zelensky, presidente ucraino: "Mercoledì 16 febbraio per l'Ucraina sarà la giornata dell'unità".*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *USA: "Spostiamo l'ambasciata USA da Kiev. Drammatica accelerazione delle forze russe concentrate."*



.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio domani a Kiev e dopodomani in Russia, giorno del possibile attacco.*



Speriamo se lo tengano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Speriamo se lo tengano



Dovremo anche pagare il riscatto


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ma se l'Italia conta come il 2 di briscola,cosa ci va a fare quel fantoccio in Ucraina e Russia?


----------

